

CarWoo's (YCS09) Latest Guerilla Marketing Campaign - myoung8
http://carwoo.com/worldseries

======
vaksel
you'd think a service that offers to help you buy a new car, would use a new
car for a promotion instead of a clunker.

if I saw that rolling down the street, I'd think you guys were promoting a
site for junk cars(kinda like that $1,000 cars website)

~~~
tommy_mcclung
We picked the Camaro for a bunch of reasons.

First, it's awesome. Why? Because it just is. The end. The Camaro is one of
those iconic American cars... we could just see ourselves driving this thing
back in 78 and we figured lots of people know and love the Camaro.

Second, it was more important to us to pull this off than it was to worry
about what car we choose. We had a few criteria: under $2000, it had to run
and it had to be a bit quirky... like CarWoo! Literally we've been scrambling
since the Giants got into the World Series to get this done and we just didn't
have time to find the perfect car. We had to make a decision and we felt the
78 Camaro was interesting enough for people to notice. With the pink racking
stripe, it's hard to miss.

Last we wanted to make sure this was about raising money for the Susan G.
Komen foundation and not about us defacing an expensive car with a bunch of
people's signatures. True, we are getting some attention for doing this, but
first and foremost raising the money is what this is about. We've already
raised several thousand dollars and I encourage all of you to make a small
donation. We all know someone who's been affected by breast cancer and it's a
great cause. So make a donation. There are two WePay accounts we setup on the
site and anything you can donate is appreciated.

By the way, this comment was posted from a U-Haul in the middle of the Mojave
Desert on our way to Texas with a 78 Camaro in tow. We're using a Verizon mi-
fi and we've been connected the entire way. Only about 18 hours of driving
left :) If you want more updates on our progress, follow us on Twitter.
@carwoo

~~~
vaksel
67-69 Camaro is an iconic car...the 70-81 models...not so much

i get it why you are doing it, but those "defaced" new cars raise plenty of
money too.

------
sgt
I understand how CarWoo works, but do people actually click on the "Buy this
car" button without having test driven the car yet? I would never buy a car
without a test drive. Or am I misunderstanding something...

~~~
barmstrong
There isn't a "Buy this car" button per say. What we do is allow the consumer
to "schedule a pickup" once they are happy with an offer. This allows them to
go down and test drive it and is non-binding. It does however, lock in the
price they've negotiated online.

~~~
sgt
Ok that explains it. As long as they can go down and do a test drive before
finally committing to the purchase, then I think it works brilliantly.

------
citizenkeys
Those badger ads on the "Don't click here" at the bottom are hilarious!
Reminds me of Fantastic Mr. Fox.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-SK1-iILlY>

------
achews
Love the car, Giants will win in Game 5 in Texas

